# My 7th lantern bug



## orionmystery (Apr 20, 2011)

Lucky me, only had to travel like 80km to find this beauty - the 7th species in my collection.More like six and a half since one of them was a nymph shot only. Haven't managed to find an adult yet.

More lantern bug here: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature

different magnification...can't decide which one i like best...1st or 2nd....your pick?


----------



## Akiboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome work!! I personally like the first one.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 20, 2011)

:shock:


so bizarre looking, yet so cool


----------



## rainking (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting looking bug. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 20, 2011)

Akiboy said:


> Awesome work!! I personally like the first one.


 


NayLoMo6C said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> so bizarre looking, yet so cool


 


rainking said:


> Interesting looking bug. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated.


----------



## Davor (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful capture! i personally love the first once, the darker background makes the subject stand out a bit more than the rest of them. Thanks for sharing


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 21, 2011)

Davor said:


> Beautiful capture! i personally love the first once, the darker background makes the subject stand out a bit more than the rest of them. Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks Davor. Shot during mid day...light wasn't the best.


----------

